# Scammed Today



## Kadee (Oct 31, 2015)

I decided to check up on my bank account today as I had used my Visa card  to add money to Skype. (I have never used that method of using Visa before) ,I have Skype installed on my laptop but I had not used it for about 4 years 
My 10 year old gradaughter wanted to contact us via Skype so I added credit to it if I wanted to make phone call via Skype which I have never tried ... 

Anyway while checking my balance  I discovered a debit of about $75.00 plus the small amount I had paid via iTunes for the Skype , considering I have not been anywhere or purchased anything on line I phoned my bank who informed me the name of the Advertising Company which somehow got hold of my credit card details through SKYPE .. I never even clicked on any buttons other than to answer my G/D call on Skype 
I have spoken to Apple Who I find very good in many ways and the scam of my money didn't get taken out via their system ..


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2015)

I've been getting fake emails purporting to be from iapple about my iTunes account. Dumped it as I have no charges I didn't make. 

I don't pay for Skype. I just do video chats which are free.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 31, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I've been getting fake emails purporting to be from iapple about my iTunes account. Dumped it as I have no charges I didn't make.
> 
> 
> I don't pay for Skype. I just do video chats which are free.



I only paid Annie to try the calls to phones ,they are suppose to be fairly cheap.. I have transferred all my money that was in that everyday account for paying bills  to another so hopefully if they haven't received the money yet there is no funds in the account to pay them..The girl at the bank said once  they  have received the money their name will show up on my internet statement ( when I spoke to her it was only a number on my statement)


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2015)

KadeeKadee, hope you get it sorted. Do you have WhatsApp there? We get free phone calls with it.

http://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/android/28000016


----------



## Kadee (Oct 31, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> KadeeKadee, hope you get it sorted. Do you have WhatsApp there? We get free phone calls with it.
> 
> http://www.whatsapp.com/faq/en/android/28000016


Thanks Annie will look into that


----------



## oldman (Oct 31, 2015)

If you have an Apple IPhone, IPod Touch or Ipad you can Facetime for free. It does use data time, unless you use Wi Fi, like we do here at the house, or if you are out and about and have a hot spot where you are at the moment you are using it.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes I have an Apple iPad but my daughters computer is a laptop ( not Apple ) I have face time on my iPad but didn't know how to use it Thanks OM  I will google it to learn more about it
We only have pre paid wifi here it works well and we know we are not getting any bills at the end of the month which is even better


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2015)

Kadee,

I buy Skype credit, but only via Skype.

They have my card registered and take the money from
there, the whole transaction only takes a few minutes.

I advise that anybody buying anything online should have
a separate card/account for doing so. Most banks agree
and will help you quickly to get set up.

I hope that you get your money back.

Mike.


----------

